# Anyone do GH or DD deliveries with $0 in app tip?



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

I did a GH on accident. It looked ok but after accepting it said $0 tip but a $3 bonus was attached to the delivery. I’m guessing the delivery got bounced around and rejected a lot because delivery time was way past when I got there and it was to a bad part of town


----------



## Nina2 (Oct 6, 2018)

Both GH and DD are the worst companies ever
Uber Eats and Postmates are better


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Uberisfuninlv said:


> I did a GH on accident. It looked ok but after accepting it said $0 tip but a $3 bonus was attached to the delivery. I'm guessing the delivery got bounced around and rejected a lot because delivery time was way past when I got there and it was to a bad part of town


If the offer amount meets my minimum, I'm in. Since most tip when ordering on DD and GH, if there's no tip or a really low tip, the chances of me accepting are very low.

Naturally UE is a gamble with tips but almost everyone tips where I deliver. PM is essentially nonexistent in the area I deliver.

There are no bad parts of town in the delivery area I work.


Nina2 said:


> Both GH and DD are the worst companies ever
> Uber Eats and Postmates are better


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Nina2 said:


> Both GH and DD are the worst companies ever
> Uber Eats and Postmates are better


Really? UE and Postmates don't show tips up front.

Postmates is the worst. They have you order food from companies not affiliated with them. Had an order for a 7-11, for pizza and fountain drinks. Before I could pay, postmates cancelled the order. I still had to pay for the drinks since I filled the cups.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

No tip? Wtf?


----------



## sd1303 (Nov 11, 2015)

Uberisfuninlv said:


> I did a GH on accident. It looked ok but after accepting it said $0 tip but a $3 bonus was attached to the delivery. I'm guessing the delivery got bounced around and rejected a lot because delivery time was way past when I got there and it was to a bad part of town


Occasionally I'll do a low/no tip as a 2nd pickup at the same restaurant. The base pay has to be at least $1/mile for the additional distance though.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

I like getting GH $0 tip orders with contribution. You don’t even realize it’s $0 tip until after u accept. Solid chance of getting a cash tip on top. GH $0 tip orders are better than GH low tip orders


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

I find DD and Gh pair well in my market. UE sucks, they will send you 15 miles and offer you $6-9 and tips are hit and miss. I cherry pick and know the magic number for larger tips on DD and don't take any GH under $15 at night and will only take the $11+ if its a very short distance.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Nina2 said:


> Both GH and DD are the worst companies ever
> Uber Eats and Postmates are better


How many food deliveries have you done in the last three months?



dryverjohn said:


> I find DD and Gh pair well in my market. UE sucks, they will send you 15 miles and offer you $6-9 and tips are hit and miss. I cherry pick and know the magic number for larger tips on DD and don't take any GH under $15 at night and will only take the $11+ if its a very short distance.


Be careful John, there are a lot of new clowns that post here that have no idea of food delivery intelligence.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

dryverjohn said:


> I find DD and Gh pair well in my market. UE sucks, they will send you 15 miles and offer you $6-9 and tips are hit and miss. I cherry pick and know the magic number for larger tips on DD and don't take any GH under $15 at night and will only take the $11+ if its a very short distance.


I almost exclusively do GrubHub. I just choose offers like that.

UberEATS is only for UberPro points or something to do when bored for me. (Used to use it when I wanted to use a restroom, but even that doesn't work these days). No expectation of actual pay to make it worthwhile and my acceptance rate can't afford to let me cherry pick. I've got the points I need for this period.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

As long as the trip is worth my time, I can care less how much tip was in it.

Set a minimal standard for yourself is important.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

I forgot $0.00 tip orders are guaranteed no tip these days with contactless delivery

It's a non-tippers dream come true


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

uberboy1212 said:


> I like getting GH $0 tip orders with contribution. You don't even realize it's $0 tip until after u accept. Solid chance of getting a cash tip on top. GH $0 tip orders are better than GH low tip orders


I don't like taking caah tips during pandemic. &#129440;&#129440;&#129440; Can live on bills for days.


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

I’ve gotten a few cash tips in the last few weeks. I put them in my center console for a week and I have hand sanitizer in my car so I use some after handling it


----------



## goobered (Feb 2, 2020)

sd1303 said:


> Occasionally I'll do a low/no tip as a 2nd pickup at the same restaurant. The base pay has to be at least $1/mile for the additional distance though.


Same. But only if it looks to be a relatively quick drop off.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

uberboy1212 said:


> I like getting GH $0 tip orders with contribution. You don't even realize it's $0 tip until after u accept. Solid chance of getting a cash tip on top. GH $0 tip orders are better than GH low tip orders


$0 tip in app usually means $0 tip in person.


----------

